# [SOLUCIONADO] Mi notebook se apaga solo.

## negrolder

Es raro pero de vez en cuando el notebook entra en init 0.

A veces me manda el broadcast desde root como si alguien hubiese hecho shutdown -h now. Otras veces se me cierra todo el escritorio y lo siguiente que veo es que entra en init 0.

De verdad que me tiene bien intrigado esto. El notebook está conectado a su fuente de poder y todo, no habría razón para que se apagara o se suspendiera a la ram pero insisto: SE APAGA.

Gracias.Last edited by negrolder on Tue Feb 21, 2012 11:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

Al reiniciar todavia tienes que tener alguna constancia en /var/log/messages.

#tail -n 200 /var/log/messages >messages.txt

con eso pides a tail que te corte las ultimas 200 lineas del archivo messages el cual suele ser bastante grande y las mande al archivo messages.txt, cada linea tendrá al menos la hora en la que ocurrio el evento al que se refiere asi que es muy facil que de ahí puedas deducir que es lo que ha pasado y que tu no querias que pasara.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Yo revisaría las temperaturas internas con lm_sensors. Podría estar apagándose por ACPI para auto-protegerse.

¡Salud!

----------

## negrolder

¿Un AMD64 dual core bien optimizado al chancho con gentoo...?

Pues sí, podría ser. ¿Me puedes dar una noción de las temperaturas aceptables? A decir verdad no tengo mucha idea al respecto.

Y gracias por responder.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Eso siempre depende del BIOS y suele ser configurable. La mayoría de la laptops se apagan solas entre 65 y 85 grados, dependiendo del microprocesador que usen.

Salud!

----------

## Latinvs

Aparte de consultar los mensajes, como te indican, yo probaría a instalar un monitor de temperatura de los que hay a docenas para distintos escritorios, o el virguero Conky, y estaría un poco pendiente de qué temperatura alcanza el procesador. Si ves que momentos antes de apargársete la temperatura es muy alta quizá ahí tengas al culpable.

Aunque ahora que lo pienso, debe de haber manera de registrar esas mediciones de temperatura en un archivo y así no tener que estar pendiente de los monitores, aunque yo no tengo idea de cómo se hace, jeje.

----------

## cameta

Da toda la impresión como comentan de tratarse de un problema de hardware. 

A veces una simple limpieza de polvo sirve para mejorar la refrigeración.

Con un compresor o unos esprais que vende en tiendas de materiales electrónicos se puede solucionar.

Comprobar el funcionamiento del ventilador y sustituir la pasta térmica.

El problema es que estos netbooks son a veces dificiles de manipular ya que esta todo muy compactado para ahorrar espacio. (Y para que no se pueda arreglar   :Mad:  )

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola a todos! les comparto mi experiencia (muy poca la verdad), en mi portatil tengo un procesador dualcore de 2.16GHz, y regularmente siempre lo utilizo con una base de acrílico con ventiladores que se alimentan desde un conector usb como si fuera un pendrive, y como aún estoy verde en la configuración de los sensores de mi hardware me tire por utilizaro los "widgets" que trae kde, y cuando he compilado algun paquete grande mi procesador ha llegado hasta los 98º C según lo que me reporta, y habitualmente se mantiene en un rango de entre 40ºC a 45ºC, y tengo entendido que los procesadores AMD tienen un margen un poco mas elevado de temperatura habitual de trabajo, si mal no recuerdo anda por los 60ºC así que sería bueno que le dieras una checada a tus sensores de temperatura.

Además, los equipos portatiles ultimamente escatiman demasiado en ventilas de refrigeración por lo que te recomendarias que verifiques bien donde están y cuando trabajes trates de mantenerlas lo mas despejadas posible, y como bien dice cameta hay latas de aire comprimido con las que puedes retirar el polvo que se adhiere a los disipadores y así mejorar la disipación si fuera problema del hardware.

Saludos.

----------

## negrolder

Gracias a todos y sí era por la temperatura. Dejé compilando XBMC y puse un monitor de temperatura de plasma. Cuando alcanzó los 101º me apagó el equipo (fue algo así como un suicidio en defensa propia). Debe ser por lo optimizado que está el sistema, como ahora el procesador trabaja completito debe calentarse más. Aún así mi laptop ya tiene dos años de uso y no creo que por dentro esté muy limpio, además que hubo un tiempo en que un ventilador sonaba un poco raro en el encendido, luego dejó de sonar, lo que no necesariamente significa que se arregló, puede haberse apagado para siempre. Hoy lo voy a abrir y a ver qué le pasa.

Gracias a todos.

----------

## negrolder

Chicos: Debo ser el más idiota de los idiotas.

Después de casi pulverizar mi notebook intentando llegar a los ventiladores, me puse a razonar un poco. Si el notebook se me apagaba compilando en modo gráfico y cuando jugaba Angry Birds tenía que ser algo con los gráficos.

Encontré en internet que hay un par de cositas que le faltan por defecto a Xorg para que el direct rendering lo sea, entre ellas...

```

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "false"

EndSection

```

El verdadero problema es que mi procesador además de hacer su trabajo ayudaba a la tarjeta gráfica (ATI). Agregué eso en mi xorg.conf y jugué por horas!!!

Gracias a todos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Parece que dí en el clavo, tantos años de trabajar en un taller de reparación de laptops no fueron en vano  :Very Happy: .

De todas formas deberías revisar (o hacer revisar) internamente esa portátil. No tiene nada de normal que un GPU alcance ~100 grados de temperatura. Apostaría a que hay algo obstruyendo el fan que refrigera el radiador de los heat-pipes.

Digo, siempre y cuando te gustaría que te dure dos años mas...

Salud!

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> Después de casi pulverizar mi notebook intentando llegar a los ventiladores, 

 

Si estos notebook como ya  he dicho son un autentico problema a la hora de acceder. Para arreglarlos los tienes que romper.

----------

## Latinvs

 *negrolder wrote:*   

> Debe ser por lo optimizado que está el sistema, como ahora el procesador trabaja completito debe calentarse más.

 

Que los paquetes que compilas estén optimizados para tu procesador precisamente lo que hace es un uso más eficiente de éste, no abrasarlo.

De todas maneras, que la aceleración no funcione no debería provocar esos cuelgues, simplemente el sistema debería ir lento y punto, pero el sistema de refrigeración debería ser capaz de mantener la temperatura bajo control. Yo que tú no confiaría demasiado en que con solucionar lo de la gráfica ya está solucionado el asunto de los cuelgues; sospecho que vas a volver a sufrir otro "suicidio", xD, de esos la próxima compilación larga.

Yo empezaría por asegurarme de que no es un fallo de la instalación o de Gentoo, para ello iniciaría el ordenador desde una USB "live" de alguna distro de las que ya vienen con todo preconfigurado, Chakra, Debian, Opensuse, etc; desde esa sesión "live" me bajaría y compilaría a la manera tradicional, con "make" y tal, un paquete "gordo", LibreOffice, Firefox, el núcleo... que le dé caña al procesador durante un buen rato, y controlaría la temperatura, si la distro "live" no trae monitores, pues en consola con

```
sensors|grep temp
```

Si el problema persiste entonces ya pensaría en un problema de hardware, quizá el ventilador esté en las últimas y mejor jubilarlo con cariño y reemplazarlo por uno "sano" antes de que cause alguna desgracia, y si no persiste entonces me pondría a revisar mi instalación.

¿Qué temperatura habitual tiene tu procesador? Es decir, cuando estsás por ejemplo leyendo este foro y nada más, no cuando estás compilando o haciendo uso de la aceleración. Mi Core 2 Dúo de hace ya 4 años oscila entre 44,5º y 48,5º (siempre me salen valores de x,5, no sé por qué), si Nepomuk no se pone a "currar" de repente, claro.

¿Dices que si compilas en consola "real", sin arrancar las X, no se te apaga per ocompilando en un consola abierta desde el escritorio sí? Qué raro. Que compiles desde el escritorio, aun con los efectos activados, no hace un uso mayor del sistema gráfico que realizando cualquier otra actividad en dicho escritorio, lo que carga al procesador durante la compilación es la propia compilación, a no ser que a la vez estés como loco dándole vueltas al cubo de escritorio, moviendo ventanas con transparencia y desenfoque, y cosas así un poco absurdas, pero compilar en Konsole, por ejemplo, no debería materle más caña al sistema gráfico que visitar una web, por ejemplo.

¿Has probado a compilar, sin las X levantadas (por ejemplo arrancando añadiendo la opcion "nox" a la línea de arranque) un paquete "gordo", de los mencionados antes, y vigilar la temperatura desde otra consola con las mencionadas

```
sensors|grep temp
```

? Si de verdad no pasa nada, a ver si lo que se calienta demasiado no es la CPU sino el procesador de la gráfica...

Por lo demás, limpiar ventilador y disipador, es buen hábito, yo suelo hacerlo una vez al año o así, con una brocha de crin natural y soplando (he perdido la cuenta de las veces que me han dicho que voy a electrocutar mi máquina por la electricidad estática que producen los pelos de la brocha, pero 17 años depués de mi primer ordenador sigo haciéndolo y ninguno se me ha muerto, todos han pasado al mercado de 2ª mano o han sido regalados en perfecto estado de salud) y en los portátiles en los que acceder al ventilador era fácil, desmontándolo y quitando los pelos y pelusas metidos en el eje de las aspas; nada sofisticado, como ves.

Si ves que el disipador tiene cosas adheridas que le resten superficie de contacto con el aire o se calienten al acumular el calor que se intenta disipar intenta quitarlas, y al terminar dale un repaso con un trapito que no suelte pelo humedecido en alcohol, para quitar los restos de grasilla de tus dedos; humedecido, no completamente mojado, para que no gotee por toda la máquina.

Pero sobre todo yo te recomendaría que vigiles ese ventilador, para mí que no está haciendo bien su trabajo. Con lm_sensors se puede vigilar la temperatura y creo que también las revoluciones del ventilador (con la orden "fancontrol"); no sé cómo funciona exactamente porque sólo la conozco por haber estado curioseando hace tiempo, pero seguro que por la red encuentras cantidad de información al respecto. Si subes las rpm máximas de tu ventilador puedes comprobar repitiendo una compilación gorda, si la temperatura se mantiene en niveles más sensatos.

Vaya ladrillo me ha quedado... :-/

P.D: Duda a título personal: ¿No se suponía que xorg.conf sólo seguía siendo necesario si se quería aceleración en tarjetas Nvidia?

----------

## negrolder

Latinvis:

Gracias por compartir tu experiencia.

La temperatura de mi laptop parte en 45-55º en ambos procesadores pero tiende a mantenerse al rededor de los 75º con un uso normal y continuo. Ayer le hice un emerge -uDNav world y me tenía que actualizar como 40 paquetes. En paralelo me puse a ver un video. Apenas terminó mi capítulo de Castle miré la temperatura en el monitor de plasma y estaba en 91º  y seguía compilando, cuando dejó de compilar empezó a bajar rápidamente hasta llegar a 80º donde se mantuvo un tiempo y luego bajó a 60º. Si lo dejo sin hacer nada nada nada así nada, alcanza los 41º en una hora más o menos.

De todas maneras tengo que hacerle una manteción a ese laptop. Tengo que cambiarle teclado y hacerle ver ese ventilador que sonaba raro. Hasta donde pude abrirlo ayer estaba limpio pero no logré acceder a los ventiladores. Yo también utlizo una brocha cuando limpio los PC's.

Sobre tu pregunta de las tarjetas nvidia. Desde que AMD compró ATI, el desarrollo de los drivers para linux de las tarjetas ati mejoró muchísimo. Las instrucciones como las de cargar módulos como dri, opengl, freetype, etc son de xorg.

La activación de AIGLX y las extensiones DRI también son de Xorg. Esto siempre va a funcionar cuando el driver permita Direct Rendering, sea o no de Nvidia.

Cheers.

----------

## Latinvs

De nada, hombre, para eso estamos en este foro, para echarnos una mano mutuamente con lo que podamos.  :Smile: 

Aunque pueda haber diferencias entre fabricantes y modelos me parece exagerado que con un uso normal ronde los 75º y compilando se ponga casi a hervir el agua. ¿Supongo que con esas temperaturas tu ventilador está casi constantemente en marcha, no?

Mi Intel (para nada un modelo moderno), con un uso normal (navegar, editar un texto, revisar mis fotos, escuchar música, en fin, tareas poco exigentes pero desde luego nada de dejar el ordenador ocioso) rara vez sube de los 50, salvo si el indizador de Nepomuk se pone en marcha, como dije, en cuyo caso llega a los 53, 56 si dura mucho la indexación, o si estoy viendo algún vídeo a pantalla completa, o alguna web con Flash, situaciones en las que ronda los 55 y a veces pasa en un par de grados o tres. En esos casos, cuando sube de 50 el ventilador mete "segunda", y empieza a oírse el "soplido" y a notarse que sale aire caliente por las ranuras laterales.

Acabo de compilar precisamente la última versión de Rosegarden (¡¡y por fin me arranca!! oleeeeee!!! jeje) y ha llegado hasta 68,5 y ahí se ha mantenido durante la mayor parte del tiempo, sin superarla, y alrededor de esa temperatura el ventilador ha aumentado sus revoluciones, la "tercera marcha", por llamarla de alguna manera, cosa que se percibe bastante por el aumento en el ruido. Al terminar, el ventilador ha seguido a velocidad alta durante cosa de un minuto hasta que la temperatura ha bajado hasta los 49º más o menos, entonces ha bajado las rpm a "segunda" de nuevo durante cerca de otro minuto o minuto y medio hasta que a los 45º más o menos ha vuelto a "primera" y a hacerse casi inaudible.

Todo este relato es para que te hagas una idea de lo que al menos en mi caso es un comportamiento normal del procesador, y no sé si algún otro comentará su experiencia, pero desde mi punto de vista, o tus sensores o el ventilador no están funcionando bien; siempre dando por hecho que no tengas por ahí algún proceso cabrón que esté parasitando al procesador por algún oscuro motivo. 

Hay un programita de consola, Powertop que te indica qué proceso está chupando más energía. Yo no lo he usado nunca, porque cuando quise probarlo tenía que habilitar no sé qué en el núcleo y como era sólo por curiosidad, no porque lo necesitara, pasé del tema, pero hablaban muy bien del él. Si no, desde KDE el Monitor del sistema  te permite ordenar los procesos por porcentaje de procesador que están ocupando, no es exactamente lo mismo que la potencia eléctrica que se está consumiendo, pero supongo que para localizar procesos chupones sirve igual. También en consola Htop y Top te lo muestran. En fin, que tienes bastantes opciones para mirar si hay algún proceso chupándole la sangre a tu procesador. si no es así, pues me voy a repetir, pero yo probaría a arrancar desde un pendrive con otra distro y ver si pasa lo mismo, si no ocurre quizá a tu portátil no le pasa nada, pero si es que sí yo creo que todo apuntaría a que el sistema de refrigeración no es capaz de enfriar como debería.

----------

## negrolder

Lo de la otra distro ya lo "probé". Este Laptop tuvo durante mucho tiempo Kubuntu, después me pasé a opensuse y ahora con Gentoo, y para serte sincero nunca ha metido mucho ruido y el aire caliente que sale por detrás siempre ha quemado igual (y no exajero, es bien molesto ponerle la mano ahí al notebook. En todas las distro que instalé al menos compilé el kernel. Si en invierno hace mucho frío voy a reinstalar gentoo y tengo solucionada la clalefacción al menos por una semana.

Tal vez no haya venido con buena ventilación de fábrica. Es un ACER Aspire y me costó bastante barato nuevo para la máquina que era. Athlon64 x2 con 2GbRam, 250 Gb de DD y pantalla Led. (Hacía rato que quería presumir mi equipo). De todas formas después de 2 años ya le toca una visita al médico, eso sí cuando encuentre trabajo ya que por razones de salud de un familiar no he podido trabajar. Ahí le cambiaré teclado y si puedo voy a cambiar los ventiladores por lo más poderoso que este equipo permita (y el dinero disponible... estoy arrastrando deuditas... GLUP).

Saludos.

----------

## negrolder

Por cierto la tabla de procesos me muestra que no hay nigún proceso vampiro.

----------

## Latinvs

 *negrolder wrote:*   

> Por cierto la tabla de procesos me muestra que no hay nigún proceso vampiro.

 

Pues yo limpiaría cuanto antes ese sistema de refrigeración, y si ni por esas mejora la cosa, lo cambiaría.

Por cierto, es recomendable cuando desmontes el disipador que lo limpies con alcohol, y al volver a montarlo le vuelvas a poner la pasta esa conductora de la temperatura que traen de fábrica; las venden en dosis pequeñitas en cualquier tienda de informática y son muy baratas; eso mejora la conductividad térmica un poco y hace que se transmita mejor el calor del procesador hacia el disipador.

Además, ¿has mirado con "fancontrol" a cuántas revoluciones gira el ventilador y si lo hace de manera constante o con altibajos? Eso podría indicar si funciona de manera irregular.

Para terminar te recomiendo que busques por Internet tu modelo de portátil y su problema (aunque yo no incluiría en la búsqueda "Linux", si el problema es de hardware, les habrá ocurrido también a los windowseros, que son más que nosotros); ya sabes, es probable que alguien más en el mundo lo haya tenido y quizá haya dado con una solución.

----------

## Latinvs

Negrolder, le he instalado Linux (no en Gentoo, sino Chakra, pero es que no me atrevo a instalarle Gentoo a un exwindowsero) a un amigo en un portátil Acer Aspire 5750 y le está pasando algo parecido, no se le llega a apagar pero se calienta un montón y el ventilador se pone como loco. Veo que has marcado tu problema como solucionado, ¿podrías decirme cómo lo solucionaste? Tal vez pudiera servirme.

Gracias y saludos.

----------

## negrolder

Lo que pasa es que al parecer mi laptop tiene mala o deficiente su ventilación. Lo que hice (y que está explicado aunque no con mucha enjundia) fue editar xorg.conf para que no me utilizara el modo compuesto (GPU+Procesador) para hacer las animaciones del escritorio. Deberías agregar algo como esto:

```
Section "Module"

        Load  "i2c"

        Load  "bitmap"

        Load  "ddc"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "int10"

        Load  "vbe"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode         0666

EndSection

```

```
Section "Extensions"

    Option             "Composite" "Disable"

EndSection

```

El modulo DRI te hace Direct Rendering siempre que tu hardware lo permita.

El mode 0666 no es necesario en todas las distro, pero es para que el usuario razo también tenga acceso a esa prestación.

El composite "Disable" es el que hace más magia de todos ya que evita que se utilice el procesador para cargar las imágenes. Vas a perder algunas cosas como el desenfocado al cierre, pero créeme que el aparato funciona mejor y con menos calentura.

Espero haberte ayudado.

----------

## Latinvs

Gracias, Negrolder.

Probaré tus indicaciones este finde, que estaré delante del Acer puñetero este.

Saludos.

----------

